# What do 'Wireless Interface' mean?



## FreddeN (Feb 1, 2011)

I' thinking about buying a desktop computer for y 'older' games which my new laptop can't run stable. It's a Compaq SG3-331SC and I was just curious...

It says: 'Wireless Interface: No', what do this mean, in my apartment I'm only able to connect to the internet via Wireless Network. Is it still possible to connect to a Wireless Network?

Thanks


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

A wireless network interface controller (WNIC) is a network interface controller which connects to a radio-based computer network rather than a wire-based network. If you have a land line in your apartment you will be able to setup wireless internet with a wireless router which an ISP will give you when you subscribe to them.


----------



## FreddeN (Feb 1, 2011)

greenbrucelee said:


> A wireless network interface controller (WNIC) is a network interface controller which connects to a radio-based computer network rather than a wire-based network. If you have a land line in your apartment you will be able to setup wireless internet with a wireless router which an ISP will give you when you subscribe to them.


I do have a Wireless Router with a modem setup in the kitchen but it's only able to pickup wireless signals, not use ethernet cables, if you know what I mean. So, I'm able to connect to my Wireless Router with this PC?


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

You are not able to connect wirelessly with this pc. No wireless interface means no way to connect wirelessly.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

unless there is a wireless access point in your building the usuall way to set up wireless networking is to have the router plugged into the phone land line and have a wireless network interface in your computer.

You cant just have the router plugged into the wall socket and have it communicate as it still needs the phone line to get onto the internet.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

Wand3r3r said:


> You are not able to connect wirelessly with this pc. No wireless interface means no way to connect wirelessly.


I thought the OP meant by no wireless interface that he was reffering to his apartment complex where there is no WAP available or did I read that wrong?


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

greenbrucelee what question are you answering?

"Is it still possible to connect to a Wireless Network [with no wireless nic]?

appears to be the only question here.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

Wand3r3r said:


> greenbrucelee what question are you answering?
> 
> "Is it still possible to connect to a Wireless Network [with no wireless nic]?
> 
> appears to be the only question here.


I was reading the OPs question wrong. When he said no wireless interface I was assuming that he meant there wasn't any wireless access points in his apartment complex. My aplogies.

To the FreddeN if you have no NIC you cant go wireless as Wand3r3r has said.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

Monday is being a monday I see


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

Wand3r3r said:


> Monday is being a monday I see


totally I have had a bad day. 2 servers went down, one wont come back and to top it all of I have to try a save whas was on the server that went down althoug I doubt I will be able to since it was done on the cheap in raid 0 by the previous IT people.


----------

